# 64 GTO Restoration Done-Goat back on the road



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello to all in Goat Land. 

Thank you for your help and support. We could not have made all the decisions without your assistance. 

It was a long time coming, but we finally have our 64 done and back on the street where it belongs. 
Fresh 389 (original)

Full restoration photos on this link.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.971946876223539.1073741836.468558456562386&type=3

Web site for the car story is Home 

The paint & body was done by Anthony at: 

AML Extreme Powder Coating  
Powder Coating Service
Address: 7750 U.S. 1, St Augustine, FL 32086
Phone904) 794-4313


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn nice car!


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

gosh that is beautiful. love the wheels


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nicely done. Love the color combo, and that it's a coupe.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am going down to Florida next week to drive it and make some videos. Will post a bunch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JustOneMorePart (Nov 3, 2015)

Not only is that car beautiful, but wherever you are looks a heck of a lot nicer than Brooklyn right about now... so much green..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:reddevil:A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, but _many_ trees grow elswhere!! But at least you guys have the worlds best pizza.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Ha. I am in Huntington NY. My parents live in Florida where the car is located. Inserting enough, our family is from Brooklyn 3 generations ago. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Everytime i see that car i have to just pause - wow it is stunning! Are those 17" American Racing wheels?


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Correct. 17 American racing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice, congrats


----------

